# Ideas for graduation project



## Muhammad (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello everyone!

How are you all?

I am at last year of electronics department at engineering faculty, I have 9 months for delivering my graduation project. Does anyone help me find some ideas for a graduation project in the field of Embedded linux or any embedded based on FreeBSD?

Any suggestions?

Please help me  


Thnx in advance


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a PBO box office with linux embedded with custom services. I have a couple helper scripts running but for all practical purposes it's just running someone elses ROM.

Alot of people mess with remote controlling hardware with their phones nowadays. I have a friend who built a milling machine controlled via avr he programmed with some specialized distro.

This guy is nuts though. I took a `broken` old large format printer from his school years ago; fixed it and replaced the pen with a precision blade. Uses it for vinyl cutting and fabrication. Stuffs really professional looking too!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 12, 2012)

There are some Embedded Ideas on wiki. Also compile some questions and complaints against NanoBSD from lists and forums and providing solutions for them may be both interesting and useful for community.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 12, 2012)

And there is always the "ARM as Tier1" topic willing to accept all available input.


----------



## GreekGoddess87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would also want to use FreeBSD for my project but have no idea how. I'm having in mind something that would combine these: Security/web services/vpn.


----------

